# Free USB drive



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.moreinterop.com/collaboration/

Im a bit skeptical because it doesnt use SSL. Looks legit though since its Microsoft and Novell. 

Thoughts?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow I really want to fill that out but I doubt its legit.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 18, 2008)

Im trying to find an email addy that I can use to send that site into Microsoft for question. Dont know which one to use.


----------



## tiys (Feb 18, 2008)

> Finally, a way of making Linux and Windows work better together!



C'mon, it's definately not a legit site.


----------



## stordoff (Feb 18, 2008)

Could be legit, according to the WHOIS, it appears the domain was registered by Microsoft and is on the Microsoft nameservers (Correct me if I am wrong)

http://www.whois.net/whois_new.cgi?d=moreinterop&tld=com


----------



## Ehstii (Feb 18, 2008)

well, i will soon find out if its legit guys.

i just filled it out and it said my braclet should be mailed to me within a few business days.


----------



## thegave (Feb 18, 2008)

It could be...

There's this chick who has it listed on her resume/portfolio:

http://www.rebeccarivera.com/Interactive.html

I've taken the plunge. Let y'all know.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 18, 2008)

Please let me know I recently lost my 4gb flash drive and I really need another one T.T


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2008)

i signed up... i'll let you guys know.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Microsoft has done this in the past.  The problem is that it is a "while supplies last" deal.  So they have a very limitted supply of flash drive, but it is a great way to get a bunch of peoples information so they can spam the crap out of you.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2008)

i gave them a throw away email address so im not worried.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 18, 2008)

I just filled it in.Wonder if we'll get a usb bracelet *hopes*


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 18, 2008)

(subject to availability)  lol you wont get one.


----------



## Graogrim (Feb 18, 2008)

Microsoft has offered this kind of promotion in the past. It's probably legit, but since half the world probably knows about it already actually receiving a drive is not a certainty.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 18, 2008)

I just signed up  I hope I get one!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 18, 2008)

Why dont sites that do giveaways like this not use an SSL?


----------



## stordoff (Feb 18, 2008)

Is there really a need to use SSL?


----------



## Graogrim (Feb 18, 2008)

Depends on what kind of information the site is requesting. If they just want a throwaway email address then it's no big deal. If it's your bank account information or social security number, then you don't want that data sent out plaintext.


----------



## stordoff (Feb 18, 2008)

It's only requesting name, address, email and a few general questions about your business. Pretty standard stuff


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 18, 2008)

There is a spelling error.


----------



## tiys (Feb 18, 2008)

care to elaborate?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i gave them a throw away email address so im not worried.



But I'm sure you gave them a real Mailing Address, spam doesn't always come in the form of an e-mail.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 18, 2008)

tiys said:


> care to elaborate?



virtualisation, should be spelled with a z.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 18, 2008)

I feel safer with my data being sent encrypted.


----------



## Water Drop (Feb 18, 2008)

Microsoft and Novell signed a deal a few years back where they said that they will work together on making Linux and Windows have more interoperability.   Yes the sites is legit, but that doesn't mean you'll get a flash drive.  They probably have very few of them, and only the early birds will get one.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 18, 2008)

OMG Senior Moderator turns into spelling nazi! LOL.


----------

